# Which Cattleya walkeriana to choose?



## spes1959 (Apr 14, 2022)

Hello everyone, I ask the expert collectors of Cattleya walkeriana which of these varieties are to be preferred. Thank you for your answers

Cattleya walkeriana var Coerulea (Carmen x Br001)
Cattleya walkeriana var. Coerulea (A-15 x Caliman)

Cattleya walkeriana (Heitor x Thai´s Christina)
Cattleya walkeriana (Teteus x Heitor)
Cattleya walkeriana "Galopeira"


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2022)

alba!
BTW, I don't grow Catts.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 14, 2022)

Cattleya walkeriana (Teteus x Heitor) looks nice but the variation could come out slightly different as it is a seedling


----------

